# When do annual WM credits drop into my account?



## DaveNV (Aug 1, 2022)

Today is the anniversary on my WM account.  I'm expecting my annual credits to be deposited.  So far, nothing has been added to my account. In years past, I was thinking they were there first thing in the morning.  Is there a particular time of day when they'll be deposited?

Dave


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 1, 2022)

They are usually there first thing on the first, but some months they have had issues and it can be as much as a few days.


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 1, 2022)

Several WMOwners are reporting same issue.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 1, 2022)

Have the same issue. VPC is worthless. He said it could be 5 business days. I reminded him my contract states August 1. Waited forever to talk to OC. They were also worthless. I asked The Lady from OC if she was admitting that Wyndham was incapable of complying with the Contract and was in breach?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 1, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> Have the same issue. VPC is worthless. He said it could be 5 business days. I reminded him my contract states August 1. Waited forever to talk to OC. They were also worthless. I asked The Lady from OC if she was admitting that Wyndham was incapable of complying with the Contract and was in breach?



I think I just waited on the phone for an hour and spoke with the same person.  "Tim" said it's already been escalated and could be as long as five days. About the only takeaway is that it's not "my" account that has the issue.

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Aug 1, 2022)

Everything is at least 30 minutes to an hour wait to talk to someone. The website still sucks. Check in sometimes sucks. Even with all of the problems I love our Worldmark.

Bill


----------



## Hobokie (Aug 1, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Everything is at least 30 minutes to an hour wait to talk to someone. The website still sucks. Check in sometimes sucks. Even with all of the problems I love our Worldmark.
> 
> Bill


I feel the same way! Love my WM!


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 2, 2022)

It is now August 2. Still No New Credits, HK Tokens,  or GC have been loaded into our Account. Wyndham IT/IS Folks can not even accomplish this simple recurring Task. So experts out there is Wyndhm in default on the Contract?


----------



## bnoble (Aug 2, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> is Wyndhm in default on the Contract?


You must be fun at parties.

More seriously: Maybe. What do you want to accomplish if they are?


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 2, 2022)

Wyndham must be using the same outsourced IT company as Marriott's.  Let's see who can do worse, the bar is now down to the floor and heading towards the basement.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 2, 2022)

I just posted this on WMOwners:

I just got off the phone with WM for the second time in two days about this issue. My Anniversary date is August, and my credits still haven't been loaded either. The stories I was told kept changing, but the last one has the most plausibility, in light of what [a WMOwners user] posted about the WM phone system not working right due to an upgrade.

They told me they are migrating to "a new system," and IT is working on resolving software problems. They are projecting things will be completed by August 9th. They said some August anniversary accounts have received their credit allotment, and others will be forthcoming, as IT fixes issues. "It should all be finished by August 9th." Take all of that for what it's worth.  

When I asked what sort of compensation I would receive for this lack of availability of credits I've already paid for, I heard crickets. When I expressed (politely) to the OC person about how outrageous this entire debacle is, and asked why they didn't announce this "migration" was going to happen, she replied, "There was an email blast that went out about this, announcing everything that was planned." I asked who that was sent to, since I certainly didn't receive it. She couldn't tell me. (I suspect it was an internal email, not to the account owners.) When I asked why their IT people hadn't put a simple banner announcement at the top of the WM website saying this allegedly-preplanned migration was in progress, and some things are not yet working - more crickets. When I expressed my frustration with their entire operation, the terrible website, the lack of communication, the poor troubleshooting and improper management of accounts, she said, "I'm sorry you've had this experience," and said she was going to open a ticket for me. I have no idea what good a ticket would do, since the issue is supposedly with this migration and their (inept) IT department.

Be all that as it may, the takeaway is: Watch and wait for August 9th. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I just posted this on WMOwners:
> 
> I just got off the phone with WM for the second time in two days about this issue. My Anniversary date is August, and my credits still haven't been loaded either. The stories I was told kept changing, but the last one has the most plausibility, in light of what [a WMOwners user] posted about the WM phone system not working right due to an upgrade.
> 
> ...



I bet she was happy to be off the phone with you.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 2, 2022)

slip said:


> I bet she was happy to be off the phone with you.



I wasn't mean, and I didn't yell.  I just asked important questions.  And got basically no answers. Which is pretty normal for them. 

Dave


----------



## jrb916 (Aug 2, 2022)

This is getting old!!  Each week or month it is something new and the lack of communication & terrible customer service is worse in my opinion.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 2, 2022)

Seems Marriott and Vistana owners aren't alone. This is what industry consolidation does, less competition with an already captive audience. It isn't like hotels where you can just book somewhere else. They don't have any real accountability since you can't go elsewhere. This is becoming the norm in the timeshare industry, not the exception.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 3, 2022)

Well, whattaya know?  My credits are now in my account.  Not sure if it was a "squeaky wheel" thing, or if WM IT got things sorted out.  But when I logged in this morning, things were as they should be.  Dates are right, Credits are right, HKTs are right, GCs are right. So things are as they should be. I took screen caps as proof, just in case things change.

Check your account!

Dave


----------

